# Bummer



## sweetheart5703 (Jun 20, 2013)

I know my doctor wanted vitamin D ordered when I saw her and I am pretty positive she had it on the list of tests to run, but I just checked my test results again and realized it's not listed. I don't know if a page from the fax is missing or if it was never run. I haven't started my thyroid meds yet, should I have the vitamin D done first or can it wait till next appointment? 

Personally if I had to guess I would think (and hope) that my vitamin D is ok because I drink Milk like it's going out of style, but who knows. Ugh.


----------



## Jezahb (May 17, 2012)

Just take Vit D supplements anyways. Unless you live someplace super sunny and spend a lot of time outdoors, you are likely at least slightly deficient. It cannot hurt to take them, and they are cheap as dirt so its not a loss if you take them and don't need them. I take them as I was DX with a deficiency, but honestly nearly everyone is low now a days


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

No point waiting for a Vitamin D lab to be drawn before starting thyroid meds. The thyroid meds are the priority -- buiding up Vitamin D levels take time, and other things can influence them, too.

The current RDA for Vitamin D is pathetic, especially if you are deficient, or live up north with long winters and short sunshine. Even folks who live in sunny areas can be low in Vitamin D. Drinking gallons of milk is not going to be the answer. Talk to your doc about supplementing, especially if your levels wind up being on the low side.


----------



## sweetheart5703 (Jun 20, 2013)

Just to update I was incorrect. They did test my vitamin D I just did not see it on my test results so I must have been missing a page. My level is 36 which is within normal range.


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Within "normal range"; yes. But optimized? Nope. Still probably a really good idea to talk to your doc about supplementing.

Lower-end (or low) Vitamin D and things like high triglycerides and wonky cholesterol are a very typical for things like Hashi's.


----------



## sweetheart5703 (Jun 20, 2013)

Oh not to worry I am fully planning on supplementing asap. I agree that it's not optimal. 



bigfoot said:


> Within "normal range"; yes. But optimized? Nope. Still probably a really good idea to talk to your doc about supplementing.
> 
> Lower-end (or low) Vitamin D and things like high triglycerides and wonky cholesterol are a very typical for things like Hashi's.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

For what it's worth - I take 5K IU of D 6 days a week to stay in the 75 range.

I believe I was at 32 when I started supplements - low range.

It makes such a HUGE difference in my energy levels.

I live in the South and am in the sun all the time. Someone told me unless you live at the equator you are not Southern enough to not supplement D


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

I'll take your south and raise you a northwest. I was surprised to find *moss* growing on the car last winter. No joke. :tongue0013:


----------

